# Another PA boy signing on



## flyboys (Oct 14, 2007)

Greetings from another one north of the Mason-Dixon. Got a Weber Smoky Mountain Smoker a few months ago and figured it's high time to learn how to properly use it from some professionals. Already took Jeff's course and went away with alot of good info. I look forward to learning the great art of smoking food.


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Flyboys .... great start with Jeff's course, your in the right place to learn this art of smoking, see ya in the forums .


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Flyboys

You've come to the right place! 

Download Jeff's FREE 5 day Smoking Basics eCourse:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...ewarticle&id=3 

It'll go through the basics and get you off on the right foot!

then subscribe to Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s FREE Smoking Meat newsletter:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/subscribe.html


Second download and read Jeff's FREE How To Smoke Meat PDF it's also free and full of great information to get you going 
http://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-meat.pdf

Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Look forward to hearing about your smoking adventures and seeing lots of Q-VIEW (We love Q-view).


----------



## ron50 (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## meowey (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, you also need to check out Debi's site. http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/ She's already said Hi! to you. I'm also interested in your user name. Don't forget, questions are always welcomed here and we love Q-View


----------



## flyboys (Oct 14, 2007)

My name is my tribute to my favorite hockey team, the Flyers.  Unfortunately, I am not a pilot, but always wished that I was.  If I could turn back time, I would've entered the armed forces after school with aspirations of becoming a pilot.  Instead, I joined the police force.  I have all of the respect in the world for you guys and we all owe our lives to you.  Keep up the good work over there.


----------



## wilson (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome, The PA Boys are taking over. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Jeff's course is good, I'm in the middle of it right now. Where abouts are you in the Keystone State?
Ron


----------



## flyboys (Oct 14, 2007)

Wilson, I see your from Southeastern PA, I am from Bucks County, just north of Philly, whereabouts are you from?


----------



## wilson (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Flyboys,
In between Kennett Square and Oxford, in Southern Chester County.
I worked up in Telford for 17 years. Now I'm working in a local hospital for the "People that bring good things to life." as a BioMed.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 15, 2007)

How cool!!!  I am from Bucks County, also...*Lower Bucks*.....just North of Philly, too.  Moved to Florida just a year ago from *Bensalem*.  My Daughters still live in *Levittown and Newtown*.  I am an avid *Flyers* fans and will remain so the rest of my days.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 15, 2007)

RockyB,

Small world!!  I live in Upper Bucks, Perkasie.  I used to live in Northeast Philly, not too far from Bensalem.  I have a lot of family down in the St Pete/ Tampa Bay area, I love it down in Florida.


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Flyboys!  Welcome from the home of little league baseball, Piper airplanes and the mighty Susquehanna river!  Booya  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke 'em if ya got 'em...  (ribs that is).

Ted


----------



## wilson (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Flyboys,
Small world indeed considering I worked just down Ridge from you for 17 years! ( I won't say the name of the Company) but it's on Quarry Rd just off 152 :) Before I got Married moved down to the Kennett Oxforad Area, I lived in Schwenksville for a few years. 
Good Que'n to ya
Ron


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard Flyboys, glad you joined us!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome Flyboys......you have the right place for fun and a learning experience you'll not soon forget. Have fun and "Happy Smoking"


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Bro, welcome to the SMF, this is the BEST place to learn about smoking. I'm in Mayfair, sure you know where that is huh? Ask all the questions you may have. There's no limit to what you can learn here. Try a little of this, try a little of that. And before you know it you'll have a bunch of smokers outside your house. LOL it's really addictive.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  We have a growing contingency of PA smokers on here!  Schwenksville is maybe 10 minutes from me.  I'm probably about 1/2 hour from Perkasie, I'm from down near Valley Forge, Royersford exactly.  You'll gather a lot of great info for your smoking experiences!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Flyboys!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Flyboy, I'm glad to see another pennsylvanian join the ranks.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## rockyb (Oct 15, 2007)

I got a nephew who lives in Upper Bucks...Quakertown, and a niece in Allentown. Most of my relatives were born and raised Upstate PA. I was born and raised south of Philly in a city named Chester.

Scotty and I were just up there (Levittown) last month for about a week.

I got a lot of relatives dotting Florida too.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, thank you all very much for the GREAT welcome!!  I really look forward to learning from you great folks!!  As I said before, what a small world too.  I was born and raised not too far from you, Smokin For Life, Lawncrest/ Rhawnhurst.  I have an uncle that lives in Royersford Shellbellc, and I live about 5 minutes from Quarry and 152 Wilson.  And I am in Quakertown alot RockyB.  Looks like I found a nice little home here!!


----------



## wilson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Flyboys,
If I ever get up that way, We will have to meet at "0 Main Street" in Telford  for a cold one.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 16, 2007)

That sounds good to me Wilson!!  I have never turned down and cold one and don't plan on starting now!!  The Perk is a good watering hole too.


----------

